# Honesty....



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 12, 2006)

Actually this is in answer to a question that I get asked all of the time here at home and on the internet and which is also a big one for me: 

*How long has it been since you had a date?*​ 
_I have not dated anyone since my youngest daughter was concieved and she will be fourteen years old in June 2006. _

I have no problem with answering questions, how else are people supposed to get to know one another?

As for broken hearts dear, I probably could write the book, so I understand that part of what so many other people have gone through only too well. That is probably why I haven't dated in so long because I couldn't bear that to happen to me again. 

But staying home, hiding myself and my body from the world is not the answer either because this isn't good and I am so tired of being alone. You have to take chances otherwise you won't have any chance at all. I am so ready to give my LOVE, BODY and a COMMITMENT to a good man again! I want to explore all aspects of my sensuality that I have missed for so many years but there is so much more to a relationship than that. Dabbling in the unknown is exciting but unfulfilling if you don't connect with the right partner to do the exploring. I am a very sexual woman and would love to further my passions.

I have just come to the conclusion that I want to take that chance again because I just don't want to spend the rest of my remaining years alone.

One thing that you will realize about me, I am about as honest as I will always be. I am not one to lie or to present myself to be anything other than who and what I am and if a man doesn't want that sort of interaction with a woman like me, than he might need to look somewhere else as I have always been totally honest with who I am and I just couldn't be anything other than that. I don't intend on changing, I am too old and it is way too late for that, I am way too set in my ways at my age.

I am very serious in finding a man that I can spend the rest of my life LOVING. I just never thought of myself as hiding and being dishonest with who I am because of my size. I just have always bought and have worn clothes that were at least two sizes to big for me to hide my ampleness from men. And to tell you the truth, I just don't know what I have been hiding from all of these years except I have been hiding from myself.

That is why I say to you. If I want Honesty, Sencerity and don't play those stupid games with a person's Emotions, Body and Mind, then I need to stay out of hiding. I am furthering my exploration and searching for that loving man that I want to fullfill my needs emotionally and sexually because that is exactly what I am all about. How can anyone really get to know another, become intimately envolved and in time actually meet that person face to face and not be honest from the very beginning of any corrispondance here on the internet or anywhere else in this world if you are not honest with yourself first? You can't be dishonest with anyone and actually think that you can get away with it for long bacause you are being dishonest about who you are to yourself. I think that from that dishonesty all of the divorces that happen today are because that couple wasn't open and honest with eachother from the very start. It is like anything else, in time, all things come to the surface and some people don't like what they find out. So you have no possible chance of LOVE, HONOR and a LONG LASTING relationship with your partner in the end. You will always crave that closeness with a man/woman but you will never achieve it until you know who you are in the first place. To many people give great advice but don't practise what they preach. I have seen a lot of this here and in many other boards. Although Dimensions is so much more honest and up front than many of the other's I visit. There are some that are still in denial about who they are and what they really crave to complete Life and Love and/or both.

If we were honest from the very beginning, why are we still alone? It is because we only pretended to be honest to suit someone else and weren't honest with ourselves. I for one don't want to be like that anymore.

Can I get anymore open and forward than that my dear members?

How do you present yourself for the first time in any relationship either on or off of the internet, at work, in romance or any way that you come in contact with another human being? 

Just what gives you that particular drive to keep looking for that happiness?


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

When I was single...I was honest and extremely upfront...but I also did not put it "all out there" I believe some mystery makes for a wonderful relationship.

I told them no games, no weird ex-wives, must be gainfully employed, must be able to support self and me if it ever came to that (this is my own little insecurity), must be willing to try new things at lease once, must have the same vital interests as I do, i.e.; snowmachining, camping, hiking, biking, 4 wheeling, fishing, hunting...these are all things that are done with more than one person...I wanted someone to share this with me.


I also believe that there is to much emphasis placed on sex. Before you get to know someone as a person without sex involved I don't think you can really know someone.

As you explore your own sexuality and your desire to be with a man; I caution you to take all these pent up emtions and re-cap them so to speak. That much passion can be intimidating to someone who is trying to just get to know you. No one wants you to not "be yourself", but there is something to be said for getting to know someone like the layers in a onion, you peel it away one at a time!


----------



## Emma (Mar 12, 2006)

How long since I've had a date? bout 3 weeks.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 12, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Actually this is in answer to a question that I get asked all of the time here at home and on the internet and which is also a big one for me:
> 
> *How long has it been since you had a date?*​
> _I have not dated anyone since my youngest daughter was concieved and she will be fourteen years old in June 2006. _
> ...




I've been pretty upfront about everything when i'm in a relationship, but i've noticed that its not always returned. While i am always honest, there are some things i've learned to keep to myself until the time is right. I'm still waiting for Mr. Right to come along and love me for who i am and willing to accept what i have to offer (and if he likes my junk too, all the more better!) 

You seem like an absolutly lovely woman and you deserve every happiness!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 12, 2006)

Dear Ladyrose,

It's been over three years since I first contributed to this community, and in those three years, I can't count how many times you have posted that you are desperately in need of a man in your life. Rose, you seem to be a lovely woman, but you've got to realise that most guys are put off by a woman showing how desperate she is. 

I remember you starting your own size acceptance site a while back, that would have been a perfect opportunity for any guy to start communicating with you, however, with posting this thread, I'm getting the impression nothing has come of it? 

It seems to me you are heading for a lot disappointment if you can't accept the fact that maybe, just maybe, you as well as a lot of others here, weren't meant to find our perfect match at our age. 

I don't mean to embarrass you in posting this response, I was just hoping you would possibly start to consider getting on with your life, with out so desperately wanting a man being part of it. 

I know many women who haven't a partner, yet, are completely happy with their lives. 

Joa


----------



## Emma (Mar 12, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Dear Ladyrose,
> 
> It's been over three years since I first contributed to this community, and in those three years, I can't count how many times you have posted that you are desperately in need of a man in your life. Rose, you seem to be a lovely woman, but you've got to realise that most guys are put off by a woman showing how desperate she is.
> 
> ...




Are you still holding a grudge against her because of Vince? I hate nastyness covered with fake niceness.

p.s. I will now quote every post of yours i reply too, because you have a nasty little habbit of deleting them.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 12, 2006)

its been about 4 weeks. the girl i made a thread about here ( most of you know about it) i havent spoken to her for 4 weeks so i will call her today.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

Em...I think you are a lovely girl...but I didn't get that from Tiger Lily at all. What I read was her concern that over several years of posts...nothing has changed for Lady Rose. As someone who is closer in age to her, perhaps Tiger Lily just wanted to say...hey; were not getting any younger and it may be unreasonable to expect a man to come into our lives at this late date.

If that's the case, I see no harm or meaness involved.

Tiger Lily has been a staunch supporter of Vince when she has felt he was being unfairly picked on...like any true friend. But she has also called him on the carpet when he was out of line.

I don't think this has anything to do with Vince's relationship with Tiger Lily or Lady Rose.


----------



## Vince (Mar 12, 2006)

TL is worried that LR has bigger thighs than she has!


----------



## Vince (Mar 12, 2006)

To Ladyrose. I honestly thought you posted on Dim about a year or two ago that you had a date with a local guy. He assumed he was doing you a favour dating you because you are a large woman. Now, was that a date or didn't it count? Just curious.


----------



## Jes (Mar 12, 2006)

For what it's worth, I've never felt there's a lid for every pot, as the old saying goes. I've known lots of people who probably would've benefitted from being with someone (and would've enjoyed it) but for whatever reason or reasons, it didn't happen. And I don't mean to say that in a sad way, just...a way.


----------



## Vince (Mar 12, 2006)

The archives suggest:

*My First! *Image* 

Posted By: Ladyrose (or-65-40-176-193.dyn.sprint-hsd.net) 
Date: November 17 2004, 13:31 

I actually have my first date tonight after almost 13 years, wish me luck! 

I haven't dated in almost 13 years but I am sure that it will all come back to me. I took a suggestion and called this sweet man today and we have our first date tonight! 

I have known him for awhile but have been to chicken to take the next step, but today I Bit the bullet and went for it! 

I am going now to get all fixed up and have a great time! 

Heck if I have fun, I might just get used to it! LOL :wink: *


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2006)

Ladyrose,

I understand both your feelings and what you have written about. To me, and for me, honesty is one of the most important things in life. I do not understand how anyone can pretend to be someone they are not. Granted, there is a difference between personal privacy issues and being deceitful, misleading, or outright lying. If someone purposely lies to you even one time, how can you ever possibly completely trust them again. One lie can forever completely destroy a persons integrity and character and trustworthiness. Being open and honest about yourself is truly the key to finding the person most compatible to you. If a man doesn't like what you're all about, then he's not the one for you. Don't waste your time with anyone who doesn't respect you or who you are. 

I am the same person both in real life and online. I am honest and I don't play games. I expect the same respect from men. Those who know me well, know exactly what I stand for. I am very selective about who I would even consider dating or meeting. I have my standards. I know what I deserve and how I deserve to be treated. I know what I want and what I don't want in a man. I won't settle for anything less. Call me difficult, but I *know* who I am. 

Why do I keep looking? First let me say that you can be single and know happiness at the same time. Happiness is about your attitude in general. Circumstances in life are constantly changing. Relationships and people come and go. Personal happiness is not based upon the inconsistancies in life. Personal happiness should be based on the constants in life and on seeing yourself as a positive person having a positive influence in the lives of others. Personal happiness is based upon who we are and how we see ourself and not upon how others see us or what someone else can do or bring into our life. I feel complete as a person and as a woman. There is also a part of me that wants to share who I am with another human being. That part of me wants to reach out to and share all of my love with someone special. I want to make someones life more pleasant and fulfilling. I want to be complimentary to a man's life and also continue being who I am. I want to fulfill all of a man's dreams and fantasies. I have experienced being truly head over heals in love with a man. I know what committment is all about. There is nothing else in this world that compares to being both in love with and being committed to one individual and receiving the same in return. I have only known a love like this once in my lifetime. I know it *is* possible, that is why I keep looking. 

I've been chatting or corresponding with men from Dimensions for five years now. I'll talk to anyone as long as they are both honest and respectful. Honestly, I have not found many men who are single, honest, capable of being faithful both irl and online, looking for a *real* relationship, into supersized women like us, and truly into confident women our age. There are a few. When coupled with *my* personal preferences, the odds sound almost hopeless, but I haven't given up hope. I know that my rare gem is out there somewhere! 

PS: On the clothing issue, wear what ever you feel comfortable and attractive in. Guys here want to see every bump, roll, and bulge. In real life and in society, we have to dress appropriately. We stand out in a crowd and everyone does notice us just because of our size. We should want to always give a good impression. We are not strippers, lingerie models, teenagers, nor a size 2x even if that *is* the type of clothing Fat Admirers want to see us wearing!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 12, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Dear Ladyrose,
> 
> It's been over three years since I first contributed to this community, and in those three years, I can't count how many times you have posted that you are desperately in need of a man in your life. Rose, you seem to be a lovely woman, but you've got to realise that most guys are put off by a woman showing how desperate she is.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's ever too late, Joa. My mother is nearing 60, and I'm very hopeful that she will meet someone who acknowledges what a gem she is, and will treat her accordingly. She's still grieving the death of my father, but as time goes by, I hope that she finds the courage to put herself out there. She has a lot to offer, and she is the type of person who would be happiest, taking care of (and being cared for by) someone else. It's just in her make-up.

But yeah - I doubt that happens much when a sense of desperation shines through in every encounter. I have a friend in this situation, and I cringe for her each time she interacts with a new 'hopeful' (which is just about anyone, including men who are outrageously, inappropriately beneath her in just about every way you can imagine). She's my age, nearing 40, and she's desperate to have a child before it is too late. That is something I can so understand & empathize with ... but at the same time, that very desperation is what drives away potential suitors. It shines from her, so much so that she may as well put up some bright, flashing lights to accompany the look. I can't imagine a greater turn off to a man -- knowing that his date is eyeballing him as a potential sperm donor/life partner. Worse, she absolutely doesn't know this about herself. I've tried to gently broach the topic, and she is very resistant. Obviously, advise isn't welcome ... and I have to respect that.

Rose, I don't know you, so I'm not addressing any of these points specifically to you. I hope that is clear


----------



## Vince (Mar 12, 2006)

Ah, Traci, the subtleties of women transcend poetry!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 12, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Are you still holding a grudge against her because of Vince? I hate nastyness covered with fake niceness.
> 
> p.s. I will now quote every post of yours i reply too, because you have a nasty little habbit of deleting them.




My goodness, you have no idea what you are talking about! 

Do I feel the need to respond further to your post, no I don't, I've got better things to do with my time!   

Have a lovely day, Em! 

Joa


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 12, 2006)

Vince said:


> TL is worried that LR has bigger thighs than she has!




HOW DARE YOU COMPARE 'HER' THIGHS WITH MINE!!!! 

You've gone too far this time, VINCENT!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma (Mar 12, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> My goodness, you have no idea what you are talking about!
> 
> Do I feel the need to respond further to your post, no I don't, I've got better things to do with my time!
> 
> ...



lol Of course.


----------



## Vince (Mar 12, 2006)

Look TL you have BIG thighs but you gotta appreciate what someone with 44 inch thighs does to my stability!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 12, 2006)

Ladyrose, I second Tiger Lily's comments. And I hope you find a man who warms your heart and makes you feel fabulously special. But until you find him, why not just go out and have a little fun, no pressure, that kind of thing?

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2006)

Vince said:


> Look TL you have BIG thighs but you gotta appreciate what someone with 44 inch thighs does to my stability!



...does to your "stability"? 

*giggles* That's the first time I heard *that* referred to as "stability"! *giggling*

poor Vince 

or did you mean "stability" as leaving you weak in the knees? 

*giggles* 

I think the six chocolate covered custard filled donuts (mmmmmm Dunkin Donuts...my newest weakness) I just ate have given me a giggley sugar high.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 12, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Em...I think you are a lovely girl...but I didn't get that from Tiger Lily at all. What I read was her concern that over several years of posts...nothing has changed for Lady Rose. As someone who is closer in age to her, perhaps Tiger Lily just wanted to say...hey; were not getting any younger and it may be unreasonable to expect a man to come into our lives at this late date.
> 
> If that's the case, I see no harm or meaness involved.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Red! 

I was being totally sincere with my comments to LR. As TraciJo put it, I gringe every time I read one of LR's posts stating that she's desperately looking for a man. She simply needs to realise that guys run a mile if you are showing that much desperation. I could be wrong, but I don't think posting threads like that will ever help her find a man. 

As for this having anything to do with Vince, ohhhhhhh my god, he'd LOVE to think it was, but it ain't....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 12, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> She simply needs to realise that guys run a mile if you are showing that much desperation. I could be wrong, but I don't think posting threads like that will ever help her find a man.
> 
> As for this having anything to do with Vince, ohhhhhhh my god, he'd LOVE to think it was, but it ain't....



Actually I think anybody would run when faced with desperation. I mean, wouldn't you, if it were a guy? I know I would. And for what it's worth, I too thought you were being sincere, and you stated your feelings about this situation very kindly and eloquently. You have nothing to feel badly about.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 12, 2006)

Vince said:


> Ah, Traci, the subtleties of women transcend poetry!



I was being very straight-forward, Vince.

I may have my opinions, but I don't know Ladyrose well. I cannot say that she is, or is not, desperately seeking a man. In either event, I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting a companion & it takes a lot of courage to admit to vulnerability & loneliness. 

I am always hesitant to suggest that my opinion is absolute knowledge of something, unless it's in an area of my particular expertise. I wasn't being catty. I don't think that Lily was, either. 

In other words, if you want to know where the local food shelf is, I'm your 'man'


----------



## Vince (Mar 12, 2006)

Ladyrose has always talked about dating and loneliness. We all know that. So nothing is new here when she does that. Does that kind of talk make her sound desperate? Well, not to her it doesn't. To the rest of you? Well, you know the anwser. 

The question is, how should a lonely woman go about finding a good man to love her? I take it everyone differs in that approach. If we look at what you gals do here at Dimensions then coming right out and saying you are looking for a man is not something most would post. Posting hot photos of yourselves is not something you would do, either. So, if it works for LR then who are we to care or criticize? Good luck to her! It seems to me it is easy to get a lot of men interested in you but quite another to be interested in any of those suitors.


----------



## Vince (Mar 12, 2006)

Traci you are a smart, fair-minded woman. Everyone sees that. So when you post what you did in this thread and then said: _"Rose, I don't know you, so I'm not addressing any of these points specifically to you. I hope that is clear." _ It just seemed like an apology after the fact.


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2006)

Vince said:


> It seems to me it is easy to get a lot of men interested in you but quite another to be interested in any of those suitors.



Here at Dimensions, it is easy to get men interested. Just post a picture, tell your weight or measurements, or listen to *their* fantasies, or just be here. If men know a woman is FAT, it will get their attentionand interest. 

Just because a man is interested in the fact that we are fat or interested in our fat body, does not mean that he is interested in *us*. Many men cannot get beyond our fat or our fat body. That is *all* that they are interested in. That is *all* that they want to know about. That is *all* that they care about. They do not want to know the woman that lives inside of that fat body. They do not want to take the time to get to know us as women. They only want us to be something online that fulfills their fantasies. These type of men cannot even carry on a basic conversation without trying to turn it into a "I wanna do this to your fat body" kind of thing. Very few men here are looking for an intelligent conversation, much less seriously interested in getting to know a woman for who she is. 

When we do find a man who is interested in the woman that we are, that man may not have the personal qualities that we admire. We women have preferences, too. Just because a man finds us attractive doesn't mean that he is suited to us or to our preferences. We shouldn't have to be interested in a relationship with a man just because he is interested in our fat or in our fat body.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 12, 2006)

LadyRose,

I'm addressing this to you directly so that you know that I take your question seriously. 

I too have been desperate to have a man...to have his touch. But guess what...it didn't happen. At over 325lbs and walking with a cane I was lonely and desperately wanted a man to find me attractive for just being me.

So I resigned myself to being alone forever. I didn't give up; I just made a conscious decision to not wait to live my life waiting for a man. So I joined some groups; some in the church, some outside. I made sure I did something with a group of friends every weekend. It took a little while...not very long at all that I was happy, satisfied, fullfilled and couln't imagine my life could get any better.

Then I met my first husband...now he was everything I thought I wanted...I fell in love...got married. Let's end it there as of course the marriage didn't last; but that was all on him.

What I'm trying to say is you have come a long way to self acceptance. But you still have part of the road to go before you are done. You need to become happy with WHO you are; not just your body, but inside. I understand wanting the touch of a man...but you must come to terms with yourself before that will take place in a healthy meaningful way.

Take Care and God Bless...if you wish to talk more in regards to this and don't feel comfortable, just PM me.:kiss2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 12, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> In either event, I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting a companion & it takes a lot of courage to admit to vulnerability & loneliness.



I thought so too, especially given some of her previous experiences.

And you know, I always hesitate to give advice in this arena because I haven't been there, being married to my high school sweetie. So I feel like for me to suggest to someone to do x,y,z is kind of silly. But I do know that Ladyrose is a beautiful, passionate woman with a big heart. What man wouldn't want that?


----------



## Vince (Mar 12, 2006)

> _When we do find a man who is interested in the woman that we are, that man may not have the personal qualities that we admire. We women have preferences, too. Just because a man finds us attractive doesn't mean that he is suited to us or to our preferences. We shouldn't have to be interested in a relationship with a man just because he is interested in our fat or in our fat body._



I agree. However, how on earth are people going to find out who others are if they don't communicate with each other? I think trying to assess personality and compatibility by on line posts is pushing it a bit. These message boards are in the public domain and individuals might be quite different when in private. 

There are too many men on Dimensions who tell women how nice they look but few who actually interact with them in the forum in a way that demonstrates understanding and respect. I am not putting the guys down because I don't know them, but I get the picture that admirers are too hung up on appearance and are not that interested in personalities. If that is so then most women here will experience some of what you have been saying. Ladyrose will have received lots of positive attention. Whether anyone contacts her and she has a relationship is quite another thing altogether.


----------



## Kiwi (Mar 13, 2006)

With a total lack of self-acceptance, I dont date. That's not to say I dont want to. Separated (now divorced) since Dec 1995, I can honestly say I've not been on a single date in over 10 years.

I read these boards every night - usually takes a couple of hours just to read the ones of interest - and seeing the self-acceptance by others of themselves, every now and then I do feel good about myself. Thanks to you here at Dimensions 

...I will continue to be an almost silent lurker, as I attempt to grow and accept myself for who I am .. and every now and then I might get the guts up to actually voice an opinion lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

My last date was about a month ago, I think. However, my last relationship was two years ago. At this point, I'm not stressed whether or not I meet someone. I'm pretty independent. Do I miss sex? Sure. However, I'm not willing to mess with someone's head by having sex with them and unintentionally implying I want a LTR. I also don't really want a STD.

I find I'm most successful with meeting nice people when I don't push too hard and I stick to my standards. Today I went to visit my brother and sister-in-law, and I realized that I'd really like that kind of relationship. They respect each other a lot and their love has grown exponentially since having their baby. They're both educated and brilliant and kind. They're both a beautiful physical match too! Who wouldn't want that? Who wouldn't be jealous?

But we don't all get that in life, and I don't have it so bad. I have my writing, my job, my cat, my friends IRL, my friends from my old job, my brothers and sister-in-law, my niece, my mom, my cat, my parents' and siblings' pets, my 'net friends, a new flirt buddy (!), and all the basics taken care of. Count what you do have.


----------



## Jane (Mar 13, 2006)

I didn't date for 15 years while raising my son. After a while I found I wasn't finding anyone interesting anyway.

Later, a very nice young man reawakend feelings in me that I thought were long dead. Did not have a physical relationship with him, but very intense emotional relationship, and he reminded me what it is that I find intriguing in wonderful men. I'm going to have to thank him for that one day.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 13, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Actually I think anybody would run when faced with desperation. I mean, wouldn't you, if it were a guy? I know I would.



I frequently run from desperate guys. Ack!

As for dating, it has been close to a year since I had a date, I think. I didn't write the date down. 

I have this thing about wanting to go on at least one date a year. Once I have gone on my one date I can relax til the next year. It is a lot of work finding a date too.

I have never had a date with or met any guys from Dimensions in real life. One thing I make clear is that you have to live in my area or be willing to move here, because I am not moving anywhere. So I pretty much look locally. I did date a guy from Waco a couple of times, but he didn't mind driving.


----------



## Vince (Mar 13, 2006)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned in this thread is that some people live in small communities where the likelihood of finding a suitable partner are very remote or at least quite challenging. The internet is a wonderful facility and opens many possibilities to meeting people. I honestly believe that if a woman truly wants to meet a man she should think about moving to a larger town or city. That is a lot to ask because it might be disrupting to the family and the expense might make this not viable. I suppose there are a lot of lonely women in big cities, too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 13, 2006)

Angel said:


> I think the six chocolate covered custard filled donuts (mmmmmm Dunkin Donuts...my newest weakness) I just ate have given me a giggley sugar high.



Oh. My. God. :shocked: I had managed to maintain a level of decorum this morning. I even got off the train two stops early and walked to work this morning. But now I feel like if I don't put my sneakers back on and sprint down to the donut shop and get four Boston Creme donuts RIGHT NOW I'm going to faint. :eat2:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

RedHead said:


> When I was single...I was honest and extremely upfront...but I also did not put it "all out there" I believe some mystery makes for a wonderful relationship.
> 
> I also believe that there is to much emphasis placed on sex. Before you get to know someone as a person without sex involved I don't think you can really know someone.
> 
> As you explore your own sexuality and your desire to be with a man; I caution you to take all these pent up emtions and re-cap them so to speak. That much passion can be intimidating to someone who is trying to just get to know you. No one wants you to not "be yourself", but there is something to be said for getting to know someone like the layers in a onion, you peel it away one at a time!


 
I appreciate your openess and advice. I do not intend on jumping the first man's bones as soon as I get the chance. I do not think that sex is at all as important in any relationship as so many make it out to be. Yes, there is to much emphasis placed on sex nowadays. There is so much more to a relationship than just that. When you have all the other attributes that contribute to any relationship, then sex is better than if you rushed into it like so many do.

Yes, LOVE is like an onion (good anology), once you peal away those layers one at a time (Chemistry,Compatability,Companionship,Communication....), you will finally get to the sweetest part of all, the middle (sex).


----------



## RedHead (Mar 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh. My. God. :shocked: I had managed to maintain a level of decorum this morning. I even got off the train two stops early and walked to work this morning. But now I feel like if I don't put my sneakers back on and sprint down to the donut shop and get four Boston Creme donuts RIGHT NOW I'm going to faint. :eat2:



Lilly, you crack me up SNORT!

But I too must admit when I read that I wished we had a Krispy Kreme in Alaska sigh.....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

americandookie said:


> I've been pretty upfront about everything when i'm in a relationship, but i've noticed that its not always returned. While i am always honest, there are some things i've learned to keep to myself until the time is right. I'm still waiting for Mr. Right to come along and love me for who i am and willing to accept what i have to offer (and if he likes my junk too, all the more better!)
> 
> You seem like an absolutly lovely woman and you deserve every happiness!


 
Thank you for that and I appreciate your input here on this thread.
Mr/Mrs Right are out there for everyone.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 13, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I appreciate your openess and advice. I do not intend on jumping the first man's bones as soon as I get the chance. I do not think that sex is at all as important in any relationship as so many make it out to be. Yes, there is to much emphasis placed on sex nowadays. There is so much more to a relationship than just that. When you have all the other attributes that contribute to any relationship, then sex is better than if you rushed into it like so many do.
> 
> Yes, LOVE is like an onion (good anology), once you peal away those layers one at a time (Chemistry,Compatability,Companionship,Communication....), you will finally get to the sweetest part of all, the middle (sex).



LadyRose, 

I wish you all the best in finding someone that will fullfill the desires of your heart. I also know that you are a sweet, lovely lady who deserves the best.

BTW I met my man online...so if you want to PM me I can give you some more "tips" or help wirte the profile


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Dear Ladyrose,
> 
> It's been over three years since I first contributed to this community, and in those three years, I can't count how many times you have posted that you are desperately in need of a man in your life. Rose, you seem to be a lovely woman, but you've got to realise that most guys are put off by a woman showing how desperate she is.
> 
> ...


 
On the contrary Tiger's LILY.

I am *NOT* a desperate woman, you don't even have a clue as to who I am or what I want, so please don't think that just because I post things like this I am desperately seeking. I have been on my own taking care of my life and all around me for many years and I don't need a man in my life, I can very well take care of myself. The thing is, I want a man in my life to share life's pleasures with. 

After all, I know that my being alone now for *20* years is testifying to that, so please don't make assumptions about who I am and what I need.... Now I know that you are no expert when it comes to being alone and thinking that it may be a perminant fact in life so please refrain....

I was just curious about this subject and wanting some POSSITIVE feed back from other members.

And for your information, I have plenty of wonderful male admirers....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Are you still holding a grudge against her because of Vince? I hate nastyness covered with fake niceness.
> 
> p.s. I will now quote every post of yours i reply too, because you have a nasty little habbit of deleting them.


 
*Thank you so much CurvyEm.*
I am glad that someone else noticed too. 
The thing is, if she wants VINCE, she can have him. He is NOT my type....


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Yes, LOVE is like an onion (good anology), once you peal away those layers one at a time (Chemistry,Compatability,Companionship,Communication....), you will finally get to the sweetest part of all, the middle (sex).


I rather think sex is like a cucumber. Possibly, a zucchini.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> its been about 4 weeks. the girl i made a thread about here ( most of you know about it) i havent spoken to her for 4 weeks so i will call her today.


 
Good man, you do that!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Em...I think you are a lovely girl...but I didn't get that from Tiger Lily at all. What I read was her concern that over several years of posts...nothing has changed for Lady Rose. As someone who is closer in age to her, perhaps Tiger Lily just wanted to say...hey; were not getting any younger and it may be unreasonable to expect a man to come into our lives at this late date.
> 
> If that's the case, I see no harm or meaness involved.
> 
> ...


 

*Leave me out of this!*
There has *NEVER* been any relationship between *VINCE* and I, *and never will be*. I don't dislike him, but there are way to many things to him that just are *NOT* qualities I prefer in a man.
I will not get into anything else that has transpired out of this forum!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> To Ladyrose. I honestly thought you posted on Dim about a year or two ago that you had a date with a local guy. He assumed he was doing you a favour dating you because you are a large woman. Now, was that a date or didn't it count? Just curious.


 
My dearest *VINCE*, you are so right, I totally forgot about him, he didn't leave a lasting impression and I didn't remember.... *Thank you for the reminder*.... Oh and I don't class a man with no class as a date.... TeeHee


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> TL is worried that LR has bigger thighs than she has!


 
Now that is a good one, I will remember that!
And you are prolly right on that count too. LOL


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> For what it's worth, I've never felt there's a lid for every pot, as the old saying goes. I've known lots of people who probably would've benefitted from being with someone (and would've enjoyed it) but for whatever reason or reasons, it didn't happen. And I don't mean to say that in a sad way, just...a way.


 
I so agree dear Jes!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> The archives suggest:
> 
> *My First! *Image* *
> 
> ...


 
Gee, I am flattered that you put me into your saved pile! LOL:doh:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Angel said:


> Ladyrose,
> 
> I understand both your feelings and what you have written about. To me, and for me, honesty is one of the most important things in life. I do not understand how anyone can pretend to be someone they are not. Granted, there is a difference between personal privacy issues and being deceitful, misleading, or outright lying. If someone purposely lies to you even one time, how can you ever possibly completely trust them again. One lie can forever completely destroy a persons integrity and character and trustworthiness. Being open and honest about yourself is truly the key to finding the person most compatible to you. If a man doesn't like what you're all about, then he's not the one for you. Don't waste your time with anyone who doesn't respect you or who you are.


 
Thank you so much my friend Angel, I am in agreement with you in just about everything that you have meantioned here. I think we are of like-minds. Honesty really is THE BEST POLICY!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't think it's ever too late, Joa. My mother is nearing 60, and I'm very hopeful that she will meet someone who acknowledges what a gem she is, and will treat her accordingly. She's still grieving the death of my father, but as time goes by, I hope that she finds the courage to put herself out there. She has a lot to offer, and she is the type of person who would be happiest, taking care of (and being cared for by) someone else. It's just in her make-up.
> 
> But yeah - I doubt that happens much when a sense of desperation shines through in every encounter. I have a friend in this situation, and I cringe for her each time she interacts with a new 'hopeful' (which is just about anyone, including men who are outrageously, inappropriately beneath her in just about every way you can imagine). She's my age, nearing 40, and she's desperate to have a child before it is too late. That is something I can so understand & empathize with ... but at the same time, that very desperation is what drives away potential suitors. It shines from her, so much so that she may as well put up some bright, flashing lights to accompany the look. I can't imagine a greater turn off to a man -- knowing that his date is eyeballing him as a potential sperm donor/life partner. Worse, she absolutely doesn't know this about herself. I've tried to gently broach the topic, and she is very resistant. Obviously, advise isn't welcome ... and I have to respect that.
> 
> Rose, I don't know you, so I'm not addressing any of these points specifically to you. I hope that is clear


 
*I do appreciate your input here too and I thank you too TraciJo67.*

At 54 years old, I am not ready to throw in the towel and not at least keep trying to find my Mr. Wonderful. It just seems that Tiger's Lily is maybe doing this....
Not me, I *want* _(not need) _someone to love and to love me and I will keep looking until I find him. 

It still doesn't mean that I am desperately seeking either, it just means that I want to share my life with a wonderful man.


----------



## Shyly (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I rather think sex is like a cucumber. Possibly, a zucchini.


Jes makes me laugh.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 13, 2006)

Best time to be had is a night on the town with some girlfriends, at a local pub, singing kareoke! YOU should fill the void in you! It's a longer road when we face it alone, but to expect love or our sexuality to be the answer to what you're feeling now, truly is a misrepresentation of underlying insecurities.

I am sorry that you are feeling alone, but I would encourage you to find a way to come out of hiding and open the door to your own freedoms. Explore who you are so that when a chance comes along for a potential mate, you know exactly what it is you have to offer them, besides love, honesty, and a passionate sexuality. 

Ask yourself questions. Example: Putting my desire to have a date or mate aside, what is it I can do at this moment to make me happy? Even if it's sitting outside on your porch for a half-hour, drinking some tea or coffee while reading a favorite magazine; do it!!  
Each step, however small, is a step toward a happy spirit. And nothing attracts a potential mate more than a happy person. 

I know my suggestion can come across obtuse, but I assure you, I speak from my own personal experiences and have given you what has helped me. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> Look TL you have BIG thighs but you gotta appreciate what someone with 44 inch thighs does to my stability!


 
You are cute but just too much my dear VINCE......


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Ladyrose, I second Tiger Lily's comments. And I hope you find a man who warms your heart and makes you feel fabulously special. But until you find him, why not just go out and have a little fun, no pressure, that kind of thing?
> 
> Best of luck to you!


 
I do have a new image to explore, so you are right, I will do just that.
Thank you very much Miss Vickie!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Angel said:


> ...does to your "stability"?
> 
> *giggles* That's the first time I heard *that* referred to as "stability"! *giggling*
> 
> ...


 
Viagra here he comes! LOL _(Just kidding VINCE)_


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Thanks, Red!
> 
> I was being totally sincere with my comments to LR. As TraciJo put it, I gringe every time I read one of LR's posts stating that she's desperately looking for a man. She simply needs to realise that guys run a mile if you are showing that much desperation. I could be wrong, but I don't think posting threads like that will ever help her find a man.
> 
> As for this having anything to do with Vince, ohhhhhhh my god, he'd LOVE to think it was, but it ain't....


 
Wrong still,...... and Poo-Poo!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> I was being very straight-forward, Vince.
> 
> I may have my opinions, but I don't know Ladyrose well. I cannot say that she is, or is not, desperately seeking a man. In either event, I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting a companion & it takes a lot of courage to admit to vulnerability & loneliness.
> 
> ...


 
This is the point that I am trying to make and I was just wanting some feed back on other's point's of view on this subject too. I know that I am not the only one out here that when looking for a partner wants honesty above all else.

I don't at all think that Tiger's Lily was being Catty at all, but she is way off base with these comments that she made. 

I feel no grudge to her for voicing her oppinions (everyone is intitled to their's), but she doesn't know me from the man in the moon and really shouldn't make assumptions just because I post a certain inquiry on the message board.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> Ladyrose has always talked about dating and loneliness. We all know that. So nothing is new here when she does that. Does that kind of talk make her sound desperate? Well, not to her it doesn't. To the rest of you? Well, you know the anwser.
> 
> The question is, how should a lonely woman go about finding a good man to love her? I take it everyone differs in that approach. If we look at what you gals do here at Dimensions then coming right out and saying you are looking for a man is not something most would post. Posting hot photos of yourselves is not something you would do, either. So, if it works for LR then who are we to care or criticize? Good luck to her! It seems to me it is easy to get a lot of men interested in you but quite another to be interested in any of those suitors.


 
Thank you for this VINCE, now you are right up there with what I am getting at. I am not desperate, but am am looking.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Angel said:


> Here at Dimensions, it is easy to get men interested. Just post a picture, tell your weight or measurements, or listen to *their* fantasies, or just be here. If men know a woman is FAT, it will get their attentionand interest.
> 
> Just because a man is interested in the fact that we are fat or interested in our fat body, does not mean that he is interested in *us*. Many men cannot get beyond our fat or our fat body. That is *all* that they are interested in. That is *all* that they want to know about. That is *all* that they care about. They do not want to know the woman that lives inside of that fat body. They do not want to take the time to get to know us as women. They only want us to be something online that fulfills their fantasies. These type of men cannot even carry on a basic conversation without trying to turn it into a "I wanna do this to your fat body" kind of thing. Very few men here are looking for an intelligent conversation, much less seriously interested in getting to know a woman for who she is.
> 
> When we do find a man who is interested in the woman that we are, that man may not have the personal qualities that we admire. We women have preferences, too. Just because a man finds us attractive doesn't mean that he is suited to us or to our preferences. We shouldn't have to be interested in a relationship with a man just because he is interested in our fat or in our fat body.


 
Unfortunately these things are all to true. That is why searching for a man is so difficult. 
There is a difference between being admired and really loved.
Thank you for this one Angel!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

RedHead said:


> LadyRose,
> 
> I'm addressing this to you directly so that you know that I take your question seriously.
> 
> ...


 
This is all well noted dear and I appreciate your input. 
I crave all of the things that you meantioned, but I am not just going to sit and wait for it to happen. 
I have been alone for a long time and I can continue to be so, but I will never entirely give up. There could very well be someone out there for me that will love me as I will love him.
If it indeed doesn't happen, well then it just wasn't meant to be. 
I have always taken life as it comes and I accept myself as I am. There is no need to change who I am or be something that I am not just to conform to my desires for acceptance from others. 
I accept who and what I am inside and out (now) and I am proud to know that I am a warm, loving and honest woman.

Thank you for this dear....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I thought so too, especially given some of her previous experiences.
> 
> And you know, I always hesitate to give advice in this arena because I haven't been there, being married to my high school sweetie. So I feel like for me to suggest to someone to do x,y,z is kind of silly. But I do know that Ladyrose is a beautiful, passionate woman with a big heart. What man wouldn't want that?


 
Thank you so much *Miss Vickie*!
I don't like to dwell on my past but I have gone through quite a bit in my life at the hands of men both physically and mentally. 
I am not bitter anymore from those past experiences and I now know that the hatred that I spent living all these years was truely uneeded.
Those experiences have helped me to grow and learn that not all men are like that at all.
I am not playing the violin here, I am just saying that there is hope for everyone in their life, but they have to know that if you want (not need) something in life, you are the only one that can make it truely happen.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> I agree. However, how on earth are people going to find out who others are if they don't communicate with each other? I think trying to assess personality and compatibility by on line posts is pushing it a bit. These message boards are in the public domain and individuals might be quite different when in private.
> 
> There are too many men on Dimensions who tell women how nice they look but few who actually interact with them in the forum in a way that demonstrates understanding and respect. I am not putting the guys down because I don't know them, but I get the picture that admirers are too hung up on appearance and are not that interested in personalities. If that is so then most women here will experience some of what you have been saying. Ladyrose will have received lots of positive attention. Whether anyone contacts her and she has a relationship is quite another thing altogether.


 
This is all so VERY TRUE Vince! Unfortunately all to VERY TRUE!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> One thing that hasn't been mentioned in this thread is that some people live in small communities where the likelihood of finding a suitable partner are very remote or at least quite challenging. The internet is a wonderful facility and opens many possibilities to meeting people. I honestly believe that if a woman truly wants to meet a man she should think about moving to a larger town or city. That is a lot to ask because it might be disrupting to the family and the expense might make this not viable. I suppose there are a lot of lonely women in big cities, too.


 
Moving to another city or location is a good concept, but not a guarentee of a better life either.

Both men and women have roots, work or family to consider that are in their area (no matter where that is), not to meantion the finances that it would take to do so. 

That person cannot just pack everything up and just leave. Especially in their later years like me. 

I have a sister that suffers from depressions, I cannot leave her, I would feel that I was abandoning her (yes, I have to always be here for her), I have four children and five grand children that live in this area that need me and also my clients that I transport with my job need me too.

No matter what you want, some things just are not feezable....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Kiwi said:


> With a total lack of self-acceptance, I dont date. That's not to say I dont want to. Separated (now divorced) since Dec 1995, I can honestly say I've not been on a single date in over 10 years.
> 
> I read these boards every night - usually takes a couple of hours just to read the ones of interest - and seeing the self-acceptance by others of themselves, every now and then I do feel good about myself. Thanks to you here at Dimensions
> 
> ...I will continue to be an almost silent lurker, as I attempt to grow and accept myself for who I am .. and every now and then I might get the guts up to actually voice an opinion lol


 
I am so intuned to you there. Being alone is not a good thing, but sometimes until we get to accept ourselves for who and what we are, it sometimes takes awhile to know that you are a beautiful person and that other's appreciate who you are. It does take some doing to consider this when you have been afraid to take that first baby step.
If I can, anyone can, believe me.....


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

RedHead said:


> LadyRose,
> 
> I wish you all the best in finding someone that will fullfill the desires of your heart. I also know that you are a sweet, lovely lady who deserves the best.
> 
> BTW I met my man online...so if you want to PM me I can give you some more "tips" or help wirte the profile


 
You never know dear, I just might take you up on that sometime.... Feel free to do the same... anytime.

Thank you dear.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I rather think sex is like a cucumber. Possibly, a zucchini.


 
You are just to much Jes! Don't even go there!!!!!! Laugh, Laugh and Guffaw!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Best time to be had is a night on the town with some girlfriends, at a local pub, singing kareoke! YOU should fill the void in you! It's a longer road when we face it alone, but to expect love or our sexuality to be the answer to what you're feeling now, truly is a misrepresentation of underlying insecurities.
> 
> I am sorry that you are feeling alone, but I would encourage you to find a way to come out of hiding and open the door to your own freedoms. Explore who you are so that when a chance comes along for a potential mate, you know exactly what it is you have to offer them, besides love, honesty, and a passionate sexuality.
> 
> ...


 
Noted dear. Thank you. I do these things now, but hadn't for many years, I will keep up your advice too.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

Shyly said:


> Jes makes me laugh.


it must be said that i do always go for the lowest common denominator, though.

so low brow. so very low brow.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

Vince said:


> One thing that hasn't been mentioned in this thread is that some people live in small communities where the likelihood of finding a suitable partner are very remote or at least quite challenging. The internet is a wonderful facility and opens many possibilities to meeting people. I honestly believe that if a woman truly wants to meet a man she should think about moving to a larger town or city. That is a lot to ask because it might be disrupting to the family and the expense might make this not viable. I suppose there are a lot of lonely women in big cities, too.



I agree it's harder in a smaller area. However, I think you're better off not worrying about a partner rather than MOVING just to possibly find one.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I agree it's harder in a smaller area. However, I think you're better off not worrying about a partner rather than MOVING just to possibly find one.




I don't know. If I lived in Pinhead, Montana somewhere and the population was 200 of my own inbred relatives it might be wise to consider moving.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I don't know. If I lived in Pinhead, Montana somewhere and the population was 200 of my own inbred relatives it might be wise to consider moving.



LMAO! In that case, just do what my SIL did and marry one of the ten people NOT from this town. My SIL is a diamond in some very backwoods rough. :bow:


----------



## Jane (Mar 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> LMAO! In that case, just do what my SIL did and marry one of the ten people NOT from this town. My SIL is a diamond in some very backwoods rough. :bow:


One of my friends used to refer to this as "breeding outside the coven."


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I agree it's harder in a smaller area. However, I think you're better off not worrying about a partner rather than MOVING just to possibly find one.


 
That is so true!

To many people focus on things that just aren't all that important and that is why they miss the things that are right in front of them and they loose out in love and life. I tryed moving twice and trust me, it isn't any different anywhere else!

I might as well stay right where I am and keep the home fires burning, someone, someday will want to sit in front of it with me..... lol


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I don't know. If I lived in Pinhead, Montana somewhere and the population was 200 of my own inbred relatives it might be wise to consider moving.


 
LOL Now you have a point there, I would not want to be my sister's, mother's, aunt's cousin! LOL


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I rather think sex is like a cucumber. Possibly, a zucchini.



Love is like an onion. Sex is like a pork roast. Friendship is like a leaf on a tree.


----------



## ellyn (Mar 13, 2006)

> so low brow. so very low brow.



Low brow, Jes? Whatever you call it, if I were a man, or a lesbian, I would attempt to make you my own. :smitten: I'll settle for laughing at your posts.  From my newbie perspective, you are the fun of this place.

LadyRose, I wish you the best. If you are meant to find your Prince Charming, I am sure that you will.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 14, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> On the contrary Tiger's LILY.
> 
> I am *NOT* a desperate woman, you don't even have a clue as to who I am or what I want, so please don't think that just because I post things like this I am desperately seeking. I have been on my own taking care of my life and all around me for many years and I don't need a man in my life, I can very well take care of myself. The thing is, I want a man in my life to share life's pleasures with.
> 
> ...




LR, you started this thread wanting advice, well I gave you what I thought was very sound and sincere advice. Maybe I didn't word it in a way that you understood what I was trying to get at? So I'll try again...ok?

You don't seem to understand how your threads come across to others. You continue to post that you are lonely and continue to look for a man to live out the rest of your years with. That's fair enough and I hope you do find someone, one day. However, if you put those words into almost every reply to a thread or start new threads covering the same theime, then it most definately does seem to a lot of people here that you are desperately seeking a man. I am not the only one who sees this, please believe that. 

I haven't had a man in my life for many years as well, and yes, there has been times when I have thought having a man here day by day would make me happier. After spending way too many hours joining single sites and sending out 'kisses', I've come to the conclusion that I'm simply wasting my time. It was so depressed with the lack of interest I was getting from those sites, and believe me, I joined as many free sites as I could find. So, I stopped doing that! I stopped making it such a huge thing in my life, and because I stopped concentrating on trying to find a man, you wouldn't believe how much happier I am! I'm concentrating on things that I enjoy, family, friends, many crafts, restoring certain pieces of my furniture. It all brings me such incredible satisfation to stand back and say, "hey, I made that, or, look how I've restord that table to it's original beauty". 

I've also talked to a lot of my girl-friends who, most of them, are single as well, and in their mid forties to mid sixties. I asked how they felt about being single? I also asked if they ever missed having a man in their lives? Plus, how they would feel if they never found a man to live out their lives with? The resounding answers to all of my questions were, they were HAPPY with their lives, because they stopped making it such an issue. These ladies are intelligent, articulate, good looking and extremely lovely women and everyone of them are 'average' sized women. 

No, I'm not completely giving up on meeting a nice man, however, I'm not sitting around obsessing about the fact that I don't have a man to share my life? 

Oh, don't get me wrong, if a very rich, handsome, single guy knocked on my door, I'd have to say to him.....*where've you been all my life, big boy?* and jump his bones!!!.......  

Please consider re-reading your own posts, not through your eyes, but as if they were written by someone else. I do hope you see what myself and others see from your posts. 

In closing, LR, you will probably continue wishing a man would walk into your life, however, you can still achieve a fruitful, productive, happy life without one....ok? 

Joa


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 14, 2006)

I know, I know, before the 'spelling nazi's' attack me for not hitting the 'SpellCheck' button with my previous post. :doh: I'll try my best to never forget again!......


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 14, 2006)

Whatever, I am done trying to explain or defend myself.
Have a good day....


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 14, 2006)

well you guys have ticked her off a little.


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Love is like an onion. Sex is like a pork roast. Friendship is like a leaf on a tree.


sex is like a rump roast, you say?

and ellyn. you are a dear! thank you! i can only hope others are equally taken with me and then let their amour be known!

in totally unrelated news, my favorite flowers, the happy smiling daffodils, are out! YAY!

(i have a few faves, so anyone archiving this, i'm telling you to look for inconsistences in advance)


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 14, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Whatever, I am done trying to explain or defend myself.
> Have a good day....




Ok, LR, I give up! 

You too, have a good day... 

Joa


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 14, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Whatever, I am done trying to explain or defend myself.
> Have a good day....



Wow. I've never heard *that* before. Here we go again, same song, same verse, same tune even. 

Oh well...


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 14, 2006)

I have bit my tongue long enough. You have a lot to offer, but you are a mix of dichotomies, one minute you want a man, the next minute you don't, one minute you want sex, the next you condemn those who search for it...the world is a big space with places for everyone. 

life is what we make it, i consider a partner or a man in my life as icing on the cake, cake is great but with icing only better, but my life is good as cake can be even without icing...

would we like to date, i dont know many that don't want a significant other...but posting how you are actively pursuing it, time after time, i worry might open you up to dorks and people you might not truly want in your life.

Just relax a little, take life one step at a time...leave the spot open next to you, talk to people openly and honestly, talk to those in the areas you like, bookstores, grocery stores, whatever...take those little risks, like talking to someone you fancy, you may find they fancy you back...you have a lot to offer, just relax and remember a relationship is best when you dont have to hold onto it with clenched fists...lol...:wubu:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 15, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Wow. I've never heard *that* before. Here we go again, same song, same verse, same tune even.
> 
> Oh well...


 
Yes, I so agree. Enough already! lol 
I love this board and don't wanna argue on it. Let's all make up and have a squishy fun time here instead.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 15, 2006)

SocialbFly said:


> I have bit my tongue long enough. You have a lot to offer, but you are a mix of dichotomies, one minute you want a man, the next minute you don't, one minute you want sex, the next you condemn those who search for it...the world is a big space with places for everyone.
> 
> life is what we make it, i consider a partner or a man in my life as icing on the cake, cake is great but with icing only better, but my life is good as cake can be even without icing...
> 
> ...


 
For crying out loud! All I was doing was trying to find out other's experiences and thoughts on this subject. It has absolutely NOTHING to do with me personally. Hell if I want a man that badly, I would simply just go out and get one. I would love to have a man in my life, but I don't need one! I have many suitors, but they are all on the internet. What does that tell you? If I really get to know and like one of them, it will be my pleasure, but I am not going to fall all over the first one that shows an interest in me.....

I wished that you ladies would stop assuming that what I post is from personal experience, you know nothing of me, my sexual preferances, flavors or interestes. I post these things for information. Sharing experiences, people can learn from eachother and just have the pleasure of the sharing of those experiences.

After all, this post was all about being honest with another human being, not nessisarily just men. In the work place or anyone that you come in contact with in your life. There are other relationships besides intimate ones you know.

Please don't read into my posts something that just is not there. I am just interested in these subjects because I want to be, please don't judge me by them.

Let's get along kids!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> sex is like a rump roast, you say?



Sex is like warm hind roast, love is like french toast and conflict is beef on weck. I heard it on the bus.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

Fine, but what are hats made out of cats all about, then?


----------



## Mini (Mar 16, 2006)

I've always thought of sex more as a slider from White Castle: Sure, on the surface it's appealing, and if you're desperate you might even enjoy it a little, but 30 seconds later you've got a sore ass and you're out 5 bucks.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> I've always thought of sex more as a slider from White Castle: Sure, on the surface it's appealing, and if you're desperate you might even enjoy it a little, but 30 seconds later you've got a sore ass and you're out 5 bucks.


O.M.G LMFAO too funny


----------

